# Something I will never forget!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, Aspen and I just got back from our run and we were about a block away from our house, so we decided to walk the rest of the way. About 3-4 blocks ahead was this loose dog. I thought it was far and that it wouldn't see us, so we kept walking. Geez I can't write, I'm still shaking and sweating!! This dog sees Aspen and starts running toward us, and we start running faster towards the house, but we didn't make it. As it got closer, I could see that it was a 70-80 lb. intact male rottie! Oh sh*t! I had no choice but to let Aspen off leash. This dog lunges at him and next thing they are at each others throats. In the end, no dog was hurt. But, I really didn't think my boy had it in him. I always thought he was a chicken. He didn't hurt the dog, he just pinned him to the ground. Neighbors came out, and one guy turns on his pressure washer and scares the dog away! I called animal control, and within the hour, the rottie was caught. I don't think I've ever been so scared in my life!!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

wow! close call!

i am so glad to hear everyone is okay.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks. I was shaking so much after, I couldn't even check Aspen properly for any wounds. My hands just kept going all over the place...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, just had another incident about 10 minutes ago. This time with a tiny 5 lb. chihuahua. The dog was across the street and i didn't even see it. It saw us and came running after Aspen and was growling and showing it's teeth at him. It started to bite his legs. I was trying to get away from him because you just can't compare a 5 lb. chi with a 115 lb. dog. This little dog pissed me off so much that I let Aspen near him. All Aspen did was just growl and show his teeth back at him and then he smacked him with his paw, and the little dog ran off whining. Aspen has been around little dogs before, and they have annoyed him. He has never hurt them or bitten them. He always just smacks them with his paw. I think he knows his own strength when it comes to little dogs. Sheesh, just my luck!! What should I expect tomorrow?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Geez. 
Naughty dogs!
Poor Aspen, good thing he's such a good boy.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Geez.
> Naughty dogs!
> Poor Aspen, good thing he's such a good boy.


thanks, we have also had loose labs and shiba inus come at us!!!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my god! i'm so glad you guys are okay! it's because of dogs running wild that i don't walk my little guy around our neighborhood. for some reason people think it's okay to let their dogs out when they leave for work or something! there are dogs of all sizes running around often. not necessarily on our street but the surrounding ones. 

i do see some neighbors walking their dogs around though and they always have a small bat or a stick with them.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oz'sMommy said:


> i do see some neighbors walking their dogs around though and they always have a small bat or a stick with them.


Yea, I see people in my neighborhood too walking with sticks in their hand. It's usually people with the little dogs...

It's because of these incidents that I never walk Aspen alone...

If something were to get nasty, I alone would not be able to control two fighting dogs. That's what my big, strong bf is for!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a scary situation to be in! We have had loose dogs walking around and I know this one I meet on walks she the woman was actually pinned down by a dog! Scary situations! Carry a big stick or spray bottle with ammonia in it! But then there's just more to carry when your walking! It gets frustrating! Glad to hear your ok and your pup is!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have this small bottle of pepper spray that we bought for our hikes in the canyon. It's small enough to fit in your pocket. That will deter anything!! I'm thinking of taking this with me...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

You know after I wrote that I went to the store and I then remembered at one point we encountered this blood hound in the park who absolutely was guarding the park and I remembered my one daughter had pepper spray I did after that for a while bring it along! I had it around my neck on a string! It is a good idea! Some situations are too scary not to protect oneself! Good Luck!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You're really lucky that nothing happened to Aspen. You're also really lucky that nothing happened to you!

I never walk Rocky alone without carrying something with me. You have to be really careful about carrying pepper spray with the wind and all. My husband has also told me that to stop two fighting dogs you have to be sure and get the type sold in gun stores that are the strongest they make. They make a variety of strengths and some won't stop dogs or even really cranky people!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Yeah, I did some research on that and we did get the strongest pepper spray they sell.


----------

